# breeding saxon fairy swallows



## lennon22 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have just bought a pair of saxon fairy swallows has anyone got any tips on how to breed them as the feathers on there feet look as though they would knock the eggs out of the bowl.I also have a pair of old dutch cappacine any tips on breeding would be much welcome.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Trim them back.


----------

